# Paco at the beach



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I can understand why-absolutely beautiful pictures of Paco.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Super pictures of Paco, he's so handsome. Have missed seeing your great photo's!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've been missing your great shots glad you came back. Paco does look like he is in his element at the beach. Is he bird watching or ball watching?


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful photos! I particularly like the first one  What is he looking up at?


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I can understand why-absolutely beautiful pictures of Paco.


Thank you 



Wimbles said:


> Super pictures of Paco, he's so handsome. Have missed seeing your great photo's!





Oaklys Dad said:


> I've been missing your great shots glad you came back. Paco does look like he is in his element at the beach. Is he bird watching or ball watching?


Thank you. 
This is my secret


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I have missed your pictures...thanks for sharing with us. Love the first one.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Molly's Mum said:


> Beautiful photos! I particularly like the first one  What is he looking up at?


Thank you. He is looking up at a tennis ball.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

janine said:


> I have missed your pictures...thanks for sharing with us. Love the first one.


Thanks Janine. I'm happy to be back


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Great pics again!! I haven't been on in a while. It's good to come back to.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thor0918 said:


> Great pics again!! I haven't been on in a while. It's good to come back to.


Yes It really is


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Stuninng pixs of a gorgeous boy!.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Great pics! 

Is the beach in your back yard or are you vacationing? 

I am heading to the Mountains this weekend. Nothing better than a vacation with hubby and the pups right? (mostly the pups)!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

we sure have missed your stunning pics of Paco, hope you are both well and that you will be posting again


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy to see you post again Rik, missed your magnificent photos. Paco looks fantastic!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

gorgeous doggie and pics as well!!


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

Paco is one handsome guy! In one of the photos it looks like he is dancing...great photos!


----------



## Lei (Oct 29, 2010)

Great photos~! He is really enjoying himself at the beach..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Paco looks so handsome and love all the pictures. So glad to see the two of you back with us. Have missed you.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Great shot of you beautiful Paco, all of them, but love the last one... Beautifully taken...
Hard to beat the quality of the D2x, and I'm guessing the 70-200 _f_/2.8...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Its nice to see you back. I've always loved Paco!!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

It's so good to see you, Rik, and Paco again! We've missed you! Beautiful photos, as always!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have missed your gorgeous photos of Paco! 
Nice to see the beauty behind the ball too!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice shots and nice looking Golden.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your slice of heaven with us!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Those pictures are nothing short of magical. It was almost like watching Paco dance. Wow 

I missed your pictures, too!!

Kim


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for this warm (re) welcome  It really makes me happy. This forum always felt like a large family. I'm happy to joint this family again.



desi.n.nutro said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Is the beach in your back yard or are you vacationing?
> 
> I am heading to the Mountains this weekend. Nothing better than a vacation with hubby and the pups right? (mostly the pups)!


It's a 2 hours drive (140 miles). Perfect for a day trip or vacation.
Tomorrow I'm heading to Toscane (Italy) with my 15 yr old daughter and no Paco. 



soxOZ said:


> Great shot of you beautiful Paco, all of them, but love the last one... Beautifully taken...
> Hard to beat the quality of the D2x, and I'm guessing the 70-200 _f_/2.8...


It is the 70 200. I love that lens. 



LibertyME said:


> Have missed your gorgeous photos of Paco!
> Nice to see the beauty behind the ball too!


Thank you Mary. It is my wife Catlin.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Paco is saying hello


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

You have simply the most incredible photos and like everyone else, I sure have missed them too!  Glad to see you back!


----------

